# Pulled pork Taco's need topping advice?



## ed_the_traveler (Oct 22, 2008)

I am smoking a pork butt today and will pull it to make pulled pork taco's using a soft taco shell. Thought I would garnished it with cole slaw but trying to think of other ideas I can garnish it with besides cole slaw. Not everyone likes cole slaw trying to think of something unique that blends well with pork. Any ideas?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

could try some fried onion strings or fried leek greens for a replacement of the crunchy cabbage. while I haven't tried it, some fresh anaheim or poblano chiles sliced and quickly sauteed or perhaps even smoked would go good.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cole slaw is certainly the kicker as cabbage is better with a taco than lettuce.

A smoked/roasted tomato/tomatillo salsa could be good. 

Cheese, plain or smoked. I'd done bbq nachos with cheese and been happy. Even the crumbly cotija would be good and probably better than cheddar. A little more assertive to stand up to the other flavors. 

Some hot peppers, pickled jalapenos or something you smoked yourself. Also look at rajas, another twist on a pepper accent.

Sour cream and guacamole I'm a little mixed on. Maybe mix some ranch style dressing and barbecue sauce half and half. Offer some cooling dairy tones with some barbecue flair.


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

"something unique"? How about (off the top of my head):

-- a chunky salsa of sweet potatoes, pineapple and cilantro

-- a sauce of tomatoes, chipotle and Dijon mustard

-- a relish of garlic, mustard and cornichons

-- a creamy tarragon, garlic and wine sauce

-- honey, citrus and mustard

-- raspberry, diced fennel bulb and thyme

-- manchego cheese.

Joe


----------



## voodoochyl (Feb 1, 2010)

I would seriously keep it as simple as possible because the pork will probably be delicious! Cilantro, fresh lime, a slice or two of avacado...


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

make your slaw w/vinegar instead of mayo, and add some cooked pureed tomatillo, cilantro, and a little of whatever hot you like. Top w/FF onions for crunch.


----------



## banpreso (Jan 25, 2010)

have you ever had a kogi taco? kimchi slaw taste pretty good!

also you can do raddish julienne picked in white vinigar


----------



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

The easiest authentic topping is fresh made Pico de Gallo, there are lot of variations, but simply:
diced tomatoes, minced jalapeno pepper, diced red or white onion, cilantro, lime, salt. You can add pepper or garlic, and build from that point your own variations.

Sprinkle a little taco seasoning on the meat when you warm it up, heat the tortillas, (I have electric stove), I put the tortilla directly on the burner very low heat and rotate a few times, this gets a little crisp char, and then flip do again. It is slow but adds a little taste.

To give the meat a more authentic flavor, I keep a product from our local Costco in the fridge, a semi fresh tomatillo salsa verde, it is mostly liquid, when I heat the meat I wet the meat with the tomattilo salsa. 
(I mentioned heat the meat, when I smoke pork butt, the left overs and there is a lot, are used for taco's or burritos)


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

When we have pulled pork off the smoker, I like to just use a softened corn tortilla, some pork, bbq sauce, cheese, and a little cole slaw. I think caramelized onions would be really good and maybe some roasted red peppers, too.


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

Pulled pork enchiladas are great, too. I've done 'em with red sauce & green sauce; both were fantastic.


----------



## misschel72 (Jul 6, 2016)

Apple Salsa??  Something like this perhaps...not my recipe, borrowed from the interwebs:

2 cups diced peeled Spartan apple (about 3/4 pound)

1/2 cup diced red bell pepper

1/3 cup fresh lime juice

1/4 cup diced red onion

1/4 cup minced fresh cilantro

1 tablespoon honey

1/4 teaspoon salt

1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

1 jalapeño pepper, seeded and minced

ed from the interwebs.


----------



## chefjg (Mar 7, 2016)

A quick Cucumber Kimchi slaw would go really well with the pork.  Cucumber, scallion bottoms, ginger, garlic, rice vinegar, gochujang, honey, salt, and a little fish sauce.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

I have seen a couple coleslaw suggestions, I have had pulled pork tacos with an apple coleslaw and it came out great.  julienne the apples to replace the cabbage and your good to go.


----------



## alalaura (Jun 29, 2016)

Quick pickled shallots. Super easy and "showy", plus they'll last in your fridge awhile so you can try 'em on all kinds of things. Pick a recipe that includes star anise.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey! How were your tacos 6 years ago??!?!?!? What did you end up putting on them?


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

haha, I really have to start looking at the dates of things I'm responding to


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

Finely shredded red cabbage, slices of red radishes, a slice of avocado, chopped cilantro, Pico di Gallo, stripped of fire-roasted poblanos (skin-removed, cut into thin strips), crumble Queso fresco. Accompany with lime wedges, and fire grilled Mexican onions*** and Chiles Toreados ( do both at the same time on the Barbee or grill.) Chiles Toreados can be made from jalapeños or Serrano chilies. There is no better cheese than Queso fresco for this purpose, I think its perfect. The avocado help keep everything lubricated as does the Pico di Gallo. I make my Pico di Gallo from small tomatoes, the Sun Gold or a sweet cherry is good. Yum!

*** called "cebollitas" or "little onions". The onions I use for this side are more bulby than scallions and less huge than normal white onions.





  








chiles_toreados5.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Jul 8, 2016











  








Cebollitas_onions.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Jul 8, 2016


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

It doesn't matter how old this thread is. This is a great summer topic. Good food never goes out of style. Good old ideas can always use a dusting off.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed, there are countless great threads i never knew existed,
that had they not been resurrected, i would have never been able
to learn from or add to them. 
The only ones you gotta watch are when youre responding directly 
to a member who hasnt been active since G W Bush.lol


----------



## tylehu (May 16, 2011)

I think shredded jicama and red onion with a pink grapefruit and cilantro vinaigrette would be nice.


----------



## fbreck1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Grilled or caramelized pineapples are often used in Mexico to pair with pork. Flavors go excellent together


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Pickled red onions.

Slice and blanch a red onion. Drain and refresh under cold water to stop the cooking. Put the slices in a non-reactive bowl with a a few halved garlic cloves. Grind a half teaspoon or so each of  whole cumin seeds, whole black peppercorns, and kosher salt in a mortar and pestle and add to the bowl. Just barely cover the slices with apple cider vinegar and top off with cold water and stir. Taste. You might want to add some salt or more water. Cover and let sit for an hour or so, stirring occasionally. The slices will turn shocking pink. You may need to adjust salt or water or vinegar.

These can be kept for long time in the refrigerator but they are so delicious, you will find things to put them on. They are addictive. Also delicious on fish tacos.


----------

